# Kicker in Darmstadt?



## Hugh (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe im Forum ein sehr gutes Foto von einem Kicker in Darmstadt gesehen. 
Es wurde von Lars Scharl gemacht, und Adreas Krieger springt gerade.

Kennt jemand diesen Kicker und kann mir weitere Bilder von ihm schicken?


----------

